
Hardware Debugging with JTAG on a Raspberry Pi - fanf2
https://github.com/rust-embedded/rust-raspi3-OS-tutorials/tree/master/0B_hw_debug_JTAG
======
ChuckMcM
I prefer to use the Black Magic Probe [1] because it doesn't need OpenOCD to
be running (it hosts the GDB server itself) and it has an additional user
USB/UART interface so that you only need one cable to connect your debugger
and debug console.

That said, sometimes its multi-target support is not as friendly as I would
like, and I'm not sure if the AARCH64 support is there yet (I used it on the
original RasPi and on Chumbys)

Good news is that its open source and I was able to add SAM4L support when I
needed it fairly easily.

[1] See
[https://github.com/blacksphere/blackmagic](https://github.com/blacksphere/blackmagic)
and [https://1bitsquared.com/products/black-magic-
probe](https://1bitsquared.com/products/black-magic-probe)

~~~
danieldk
The Black Magic Probe is really nice. If you want to try it out without
spending the money for a BMP up front, it's also fairly simple to flash it
onto a Blue Pill board that can be had for a few dollars. Most F103C8 Blue
Pills are sold as having 64KB flash, but actually have 128KB flash. E.g. I
installed BMP on a RobotDyn Blue Pill without any problems.

Of course, if you like the BMP, it is worthwhile to buy the real thing to
sponsor 1 Bit Squared and the convenient headers/cables.

~~~
zoobab
You can also try JTAG Versaloon firmware for the STM32 Bluepill board:

[https://github.com/zoobab/versaloon](https://github.com/zoobab/versaloon)

------
zoobab
Kernel boot over JTAG, awesome!

Let's try versaloon on a bluepill to replace the JTAG Olimex adaptor....

